# Need advice



## markcoker (Apr 5, 2010)

Need advice, i have 5.4 freebsd installed and want to upgrade to the latest freebsd version. Is there a simple way to do that keeping the current configuration, or is it easy to setup, if it is what configurations do i need to copy

I didnt setup the server and ive been put in charge of keeping it up to date and running smooth. ive had a few ideas for the server but seems like the best move is to update.

My knowelgde of freebsd is limited, is anyone of a easy tuturial?

i also want to know if there is a easy way to backup server via ssh to my latop and then restore it?

Also should i install kde or gnome to make managing server easyer?

Thanks for read all this lol, i know its prob a big ask what other information do you need to know?
Your help will be much appreachated.

Freebsd 5.4
PF
Modem Bridge mode PPoE
50 PC's Connected
SSH

not sure of other software & settings really.


----------



## markcoker (Apr 5, 2010)

hmmm... 

119.41 MB total, 55.68 MB used

i guessing gnome needs at least 256mb's on freebsd?


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 5, 2010)

You might post the output of [cmd=""]df -h[/cmd], maybe [cmd=""]ls /var/db/pkg/[/cmd], & your pf(4) configuration.

The default size for / in 5.x was/is far too small for 8.x, so you'll probably have to consider reinstalling from scratch and then getting the stuff running.  For ssh purposes (at least) do make sure that you have the RSA and DSA keys backed up somewhere safe.

gnome or kde won't help you at all in this case, as 99% of the configuration and such is going to be text based.  Depending on how much space you have, even xorg might be a bit much.


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 5, 2010)

If the server is important don't touch the installed version.  There is no painless upgrade path.  I would suggest using a different hard drive and installing on that, then migrate services and settings over.


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 5, 2010)

markcoker said:
			
		

> Freebsd 5.4
> PF
> Modem Bridge mode PPoE
> 50 PC's Connected
> ...


Build from scratch is a good idea. Like davidgurvich suggested ^^, if you have a spare hard disk, then install on that one, so if anything happens, you still have the old one running. If you don't, do a proper backup before installing. Proceed with configuration migration afterwards. Much cleaner.




			
				markcoker said:
			
		

> Also should i install kde or gnome to make managing server easyer?


I doubt it'll make things any easier since most of the time you'd be using CLI rather than GUI, but hey, if you have the space, go ahead. But prolly you could opt for something lighter like xfce or fluxbox, rather than kde/gnome.


----------

